# 2 freshman Dawgs arrested on felonies.



## lbzdually (Apr 12, 2016)

Chad Clay and Julian Rochester, for supposedly shooting pellet gun at targets on campus.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 12, 2016)

kirby has lost control of the Athens PD.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 12, 2016)

What would happen if I was shooting a pellet gun on campus?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 12, 2016)

Did they do thousands of dollars worth of damage like Jameis? Heck, he skated faster than Nancy Kerrigan did before she got knee capped..


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 12, 2016)

slayer will get the charges dropped and have kirby handle it in house.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer will get the charges dropped and have kirby handle it in house.



It's already done, you just haven't seen it hit the wire yet..


----------



## maker4life (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks like Kirby's getting the system in place.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> What would happen if I was shooting a pellet gun on campus?






Why dontcha try it and find out ???


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why dontcha try it and find out ???



I suspect the law wouldn't equally apply.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> I suspect the law wouldn't equally apply.





I'm betting, that you're guessing wrong.   LE doesn't play about this stuff anymore.


If I had a dolla for everytime I was shot with a BB gun I'd be retired, but like you, that's been awhile back.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 12, 2016)

Just win baby! My uga fan buddy for years bragged about how he loved Richt and his Christian beliefs and how he instilled in it his players. He always said he didn't want a coach to come in and change up that, hed take not winning a nc to keep the integrity. I sent this to him and hes like oh well Kirby will have us winning it all this year or the next sometimes you gotta get some bad kids to get the best players!! 

Quick change in tone huh.. 

JUST WIN BABY!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 12, 2016)

Pure thugs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Did they do thousands of dollars worth of damage like Jameis? Heck, he skated faster than Nancy Kerrigan did before she got knee capped..



Looks like y'all have Jimbo Jr tween the hedges. All that mud slinging.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 12, 2016)

Im even sure some on here touted how well richt ran his program. Guess none of that matters as long as you are winning. I don't think anyone can talk about fsu fans now..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im even sure some on here touted how well richt ran his program. Guess none of that matters as long as you are winning. I don't think anyone can talk about fsu fans now..



Kids shooting pellet guns at targets vs an ENTIRE School covering up years of women abuse..

Yep, along the same lines..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 12, 2016)

I knew yall would break from the talk of integrity and good guys image yall had when richt was there! JUST WIN!


----------



## riprap (Apr 12, 2016)

There were plenty of guys arrested and kicked off the team while CMR was here. The problem has always been the police. These officers know better than put the football program at risk in t town.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Apr 12, 2016)

maker4life said:


> Looks like Kirby's getting the system in place.



Yep!  Kirby has it right where he wants it !  Can you say "National Title In View " ????  !!!

(But these are fairly minor events-we won't hit the big time until there is some really serious-multiple types of issues !!)  

Keep in mind-it's a long time until the season opener so there is plenty of time to build to the Crescendo  !!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 12, 2016)

riprap said:


> There were plenty of guys arrested and kicked off the team while CMR was here. The problem has always been the police. These officers know better than put the football program at risk in t town.



Kirby should get the current police chief fired like Saban did when he got to bama! Would open up huge possibilities!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2016)

Keeping grabbing yall will get one of them straws eventually.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 12, 2016)

What kind of "targets" were they shooting? Link I read said weapons charges and property damage???


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 12, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> What kind of "targets" were they shooting? Link I read said weapons charges and property damage???



Shooting solo cups INSIDE the dorm room.  Hardly anything I would consider felonious, but this is world we live today.


----------



## pnome (Apr 12, 2016)

A "felony" for shooting a pellet gun at a target?  What is this world coming to?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 12, 2016)

pnome said:


> A "felony" for shooting a pellet gun at a target?  What is this world coming to?



Pretty sad isn't it. Felony weapons charges makes me think of something similar to Fast and Furious, not shooting cups with a BB gun.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 12, 2016)

idjits gona shoot their eye out.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## riprap (Apr 12, 2016)

Kirby is more upset they weren't using 22s and shooting at each other. These guys need to man up.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 12, 2016)

Maybe someone will develop common sense and throw the charges out?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Keeping grabbing yall will get one of them straws eventually.



Right now all I see are a bunch of idiots driving a fertilizer truck that doesn't have a steering wheel.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> kirby has lost control of the Athens PD.



Nope. The campus PD.



SpotandStalk said:


> Pure thugs



We're finally gettin' with the program. Why should Bama and FSU have all the good, pure thugs, especially the good, pure thugs that come from Georgia?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Nope. The campus PD.
> 
> 
> 
> We're finally gettin' with the program. Why should Bama and FSU have all the good, pure thugs, especially the good, pure thugs that come from Georgia?



I'm pretty sure you meant Auburn and LSU. FSU grows their own thugs.


----------



## alphachief (Apr 12, 2016)

Classic...simply classic!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 12, 2016)

dont fret pupzzzz. slayer has this handled. he sent iut his bagman this morning. waiting on nickel back to report in.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm pretty sure you meant Auburn and LSU. FSU grows their own thugs.



Bama's in there too. UGA has just decided to step up into the world class competition league. The difference is our guys aren't raping or beating anybody up or smoking dope. They are shootin' stuff for target practice getting ready for the real thang. We got super bad thugs. Pretty soon standard equipment issue for UGA football players will include a Glock Fawty. We will win every game.


----------



## Horns (Apr 12, 2016)

This is stupid but the charges are even more stupid. The destruction of property is where the pellets struck the walls of the dorm.

One particular qb that is in the NFL did the same thing while he was in his dorm room.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 12, 2016)

Horns said:


> One particular qb that is in the NFL did the same thing while he was in his dorm room.



And you mutt fans screamed about it from the mountain top for the next three years about it.

Why is it such a non issue now?


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 12, 2016)

Horns said:


> This is stupid but the charges are even more stupid. The destruction of property is where the pellets struck the walls of the dorm.
> 
> One particular qb that is in the NFL did the same thing while he was in his dorm room.



I thought Winston was running around campus shooting having a 'battle' and ended up busting out some windows.  That is on a whole 'nother level than shooting cups within a room.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 12, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> I thought Winston was running around campus shooting having a 'battle' and ended up busting out some windows.  That is on a whole 'nother level than shooting cups within a room.



Property damage is property damage.  Plus, Winston was off campus.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Property damage is property damage.  Plus, Winston was off campus.




Weak


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Weak



I'm not the one changing my tune.  You mutt fans need to pick a side and stick with it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm not the one changing my tune.  You mutt fans need to pick a side and stick with it.



They have a new coach, they get to pick new sides now.


----------



## Horns (Apr 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> And you mutt fans screamed about it from the mountain top for the next three years about it.
> 
> Why is it such a non issue now?



Boy you know it all. I'm referring to Matt Stafford


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm not the one changing my tune.  You mutt fans need to pick a side and stick with it.



Yep they flipped quick and it didn't even take em till after spring practice!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Weak



you finally get off that choo choo charlie. 


and i agree gold ranger was a bit weak.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 12, 2016)

Horns said:


> Boy you know it all. I'm referring to Matt Stafford


----------



## elfiii (Apr 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Why is it such a non issue now?



If that was all JW did it would be a non issue too and if he had been charged with a felony for doing it that would be stupid too.

We have gone from everybody being cool with bb gun fights as long as nobody gets hurt and it's kept on the down low to a guy pops a plastic cup with a couple of pellets in his dorm room and he gets arrested for a felony.

See my sig line for reference. PopPop is good. PopPop is wise.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 12, 2016)

Horns said:


> Boy you know it all. I'm referring to Matt Stafford



Apparently, I don't know it all.  My apologies, but you can see from history here why I assumed you were talking about Winston.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> If that was all JW did it would be a non issue too and if he had been charged with a felony for doing it that would be stupid too.
> 
> We have gone from everybody being cool with bb gun fights as long as nobody gets hurt and it's kept on the down low to a guy pops a plastic cup with a couple of pellets in his dorm room and he gets arrested for a felony.
> 
> See my sig line for reference. PopPop is good. PopPop is wise.



What was Winston ever charged with?  Misdemeanor shoplifting.  That's it.  Yet, I have seen the bb gun fight being brought up time after time on here.  Now that it's UGA players involved, it's just a stupid rule (which it absolutely is).

I've noticed a trend among Dawg fans (notsomuch you) that every infraction by other teams players should be dealt with swiftly and harshly, but every rule broken by Dawgs are rules that should be changed.

This is a problem that is far beyond the Sports Forum.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Apparently, I don't know it all.  My apologies, but you can see from history here why I assumed you were talking about Winston.



winston is a scumbag; just like you. feel better now.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> winston is a scumbag; just like you. feel better now.



Actually, yeah.  Thanks.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Actually, yeah.  Thanks.



glad i can help you. :bounce. You will never be as bad as ol Rebel Yell. He was a total fsu homer and thug.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> glad i can help you. :bounce. You will never be as bad as ol Rebel Yell. He was a total fsu homer and thug.



I can only aspire to his greatness.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I can only aspire to his status.



There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Yet, I have seen the bb gun fight being brought up time after time on here.  Now that it's UGA players involved, it's just a stupid rule (which it absolutely is).



All I'm talking about is the BB gun fight. Felony charges for that are stupid regardless of who is involved if everyone's participation was voluntary. If that's all JW did I would be on his side 100% and yes this is Mickey Mouse even when UGA players are involved. Run the stairs at Sanford stadium 50 times to pay for your transgression? Sure. Felony charges? Moronic, even if it's JW.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 12, 2016)

Paymaster said:


> There, I fixed it for you.





Hold on Pay, are you trying to say something?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2016)

Man what I'd give for us to be able to recruit some thugzzz.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man what I'd give for us to be able to recruit some thugzzz.



and football playerzzz too would be nice.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 12, 2016)

Local metro Atlanta TV news reports in the last hour expect charges to be dismissed in the future (probably after they are displined by the coach in an "appropriate manner"). 



http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/college/two-georgia-football-players-arrested-charged-felo/nq4Fc/

*Police: Georgia football players caused $1,000 in damage with BB gun*

2:34 p.m. Tuesday, April 12, 2016

"Georgia head coach Kirby Smart said in a statement.  “They *will be disciplined in an appropriate manner*.”" 

"*firing at plastic cups* in their dorm room with a *BB gun*" 

"police report states that the “baggie did not contain a sufficient amount of marijuana for testing, therefore no charges were filed "

"charged with having a weapon in a school zone" 

"*anything that shoots a projectile* — “including a straw and spitball” — fits the definition of a weapon on campus"


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> slayer will get the charges dropped and have kirby handle it in house.



looks like slayer is true to his word.


----------



## Horns (Apr 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Apparently, I don't know it all.  My apologies, but you can see from history here why I assumed you were talking about Winston.



We all know happens when we assume


----------



## elfiii (Apr 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man what I'd give for us to be able to recruit some thugzzz.



Cruise on over to Luckie St. They're everywhere and within walking distance of the campus. Hand out free Varsity coupons and you're golden.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 12, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Cruise on over to Luckie St. They're everywhere and within walking distance of the campus. Hand out free Varsity coupons and you're golden.




takes one to know one.


----------



## Horns (Apr 12, 2016)

I also wonder who the expert is that said that the dents from the pellets made were $650 damage. You can almost replace a regular refrigerator especially a dorm refrigerator for that amount


----------



## Throwback (Apr 12, 2016)

Horns said:


> I also wonder who the expert is that said that the dents from the pellets made were $650 damage. You can almost replace a regular refrigerator especially a dorm refrigerator for that amount



A government slub


----------



## Throwback (Apr 12, 2016)

Here is how I would handle this:

"Guys don't do that no more"

Headquarters I'm back 10-8 advice


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like slayer is true to his word.



Any doubt?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 12, 2016)

If this is the worst thing that happens to us during the off season I will be happy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 12, 2016)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Local metro Atlanta TV news reports in the last hour expect charges to be dismissed in the future (probably after they are displined by the coach in an "appropriate manner").
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Got to love Coach Smart.


Gonna be quite a few back peddling Dogs in the future.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 12, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Here is how I would handle this:
> 
> "Guys don't do that no more"
> 
> Headquarters I'm back 10-8 advice



You mean handle it like a common sense adult in charge? Oh buddy you done stepped in it now.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> takes one to know one.



They aren't hard to find if you know what you're looking for and it's impossible to miss them over on Luckie St. Howell Mill Rd. is a little bit more of a challenge. Some of the residents over there look like thugs.

You might try Marietta St. too, close to the tracks. It's a good thug hang out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 13, 2016)

Felonies?? Seems a little harsh....

I wonder what someone would get for shooting paint balls at Vol fans on Gameday?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and football playerzzz too would be nice.




We haven't had one of those since Calvin Johnson.





elfiii said:


> Cruise on over to Luckie St. They're everywhere and within walking distance of the campus. Hand out free Varsity coupons and you're golden.




You know you b lubbin da Varsity !!! 





Browning Slayer said:


> Felonies?? Seems a little harsh....
> 
> I wonder what someone would get for shooting paint balls at Vol fans on Gameday?





Have at it, I got yo back bro . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Felonies?? Seems a little harsh....
> 
> I wonder what someone would get for shooting paint balls at Vol fans on Gameday?



Frozen ones.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Frozen ones.




I can't deny or confirm..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> All I'm talking about is the BB gun fight. Felony charges for that are stupid regardless of who is involved if everyone's participation was voluntary. If that's all JW did I would be on his side 100% and yes this is Mickey Mouse even when UGA players are involved. Run the stairs at Sanford stadium 50 times to pay for your transgression? Sure. Felony charges? Moronic, even if it's JW.



WE carried bb guns everywhere we went when I was a young'un.  Heck, I still shoot every squirrel I see in my yard with a pretty high powered pellet gun.  The local cop just rides by and waves.  I love small town livin'.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 13, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> If this is the worst thing that happens to us during the off season I will be happy.



That is, honestly, the best way to look at it.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know you b lubbin da Varsity !!!



Yep. The one on Jimmy Carter is just too far away to do lunch. Love me some Varsity rings and chili dogs.


----------



## leroy (Apr 13, 2016)

read article this morning seems like they caused quite a bit of damage, wasn't just solo cups they shot fridge, cabinets, walls, lights. What's the favorite saying on here .... play stupid games win stupid prizes!! they got a 4 yr free major college ride hard to feel sorry for them!!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 13, 2016)

leroy said:


> read article this morning seems like they caused quite a bit of damage, wasn't just solo cups they shot fridge, cabinets, walls, lights. What's the favorite saying on here .... play stupid games win stupid prizes!! they got a 4 yr free major college ride hard to feel sorry for them!!



For being charged with a felony? Really?


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> For being charged with a felony? Really?



slayer had the story suppressed until the charges were dropped.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> For being charged with a felony? Really?



Some people daydream about living in a Judge Dredd type society.


----------



## leroy (Apr 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> For being charged with a felony? Really?



The dollar amount for damages I believe gets them a felony dosent matter if it was a simple BBB gun damage just the same. I'm feel sure they knew the consequences they could face and still left the gun out on plain view maintenance man ratted them out.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 13, 2016)

leroy said:


> The dollar amount for damages I believe gets them a felony dosent matter if it was a simple BBB gun damage just the same. I'm feel sure they knew the consequences they could face and still left the gun out on plain view maintained man tatted them out.



It's not a felony if nobody files a complaint.

It's simple - "OK boys, ya'll get to run the steps at Sanford stadium 50 times from field level all the way up to the light poles and you need to line up summer jobs so you can pay for the damage you caused and if you ever do anything like this again you're off the team and out of the school."

It seems so easy.


----------



## leroy (Apr 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> It's not a felony if nobody files a complaint.
> 
> It's simple - "OK boys, ya'll get to run the steps at Sanford stadium 50 times from field level all the way up to the light poles and you need to line up summer jobs so you can pay for the damage you caused and if you ever do anything like this again you're off the team and out of the school."
> 
> It seems so easy.



I took it the school  filed the complaint after finding the damage. If someone came in and did 1000's of damage to your property would you still be ok with no charges?


----------



## alphachief (Apr 13, 2016)

Great to see you dawg fans who have historically been so sanctimonious are also hypocrites...I love it!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes the dawg fans would overlook damages done to their property IF it were done by players..just win baby!! First its bb guns..then its drugs..then its theft..then its selling ones name..then its rape..and the dawg fans will say ehh just turn the other cheek ppl!! This is classic!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2016)

Some people gonna pull a muscle stretching so far.


----------



## leroy (Apr 13, 2016)

If they were only plinking solo cups yeah it would be bum rap BUT when you damage 1000's of someone else property then it changes things just a little.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 13, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Some people gonna pull a muscle stretching so far.



Not a reach. Just the slippery slope you guys are standing at the top of. These are just the first few to slide down..just win baby!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2016)

You should do warm up exercise before you stretch that far. It is no slippery slope not even a hill here. No matter how bad you want one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2016)

Go Dogs sliding off the top of Mt Everest.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 13, 2016)

Channel 2 Action News - This just in - Woody's/Gon Sports Forum Superior court Judges say shooting BB guns in dorm room is new Crime of the Century. Defendants to serve concurrent sentences of death by firing squad and life without parole. Eyewitnesses testify no crab legs were stolen and no co-eds raped. Stay tuned for details of this developing story.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 13, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Great to see you dawg fans who have historically been so sanctimonious are also hypocrites...I love it!



good point.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 13, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Great to see you dawg fans who have historically been so sanctimonious are also hypocrites...I love it!





Matthew6 said:


> good point.



Yeah, except we aren't. Adults will prevail, the felony charges will be dropped, they will plead guilty to misdemeanors, pay their fines and Smart will punish them appropriately and that's as it should be.


----------



## alphachief (Apr 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Yeah, except we aren't. Adults will prevail, the felony charges will be dropped, they will plead guilty to misdemeanors, pay their fines and Smart will punish them appropriately and that's as it should be.



Thanks for the "adult" validation Elfii...you just proved my point!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Yeah, except we aren't. Adults will prevail, the felony charges will be dropped, they will plead guilty to misdemeanors, pay their fines and Smart will punish them appropriately and that's as it should be.



Psssssssssssst. I heard there was Mary-jeee-wanna involved and some other substance. This one might get more complicated before it gets better.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Psssssssssssst. I heard there was Mary-jeee-wanna involved and some other substance. This one might get more complicated before it gets better.



No worries, they'really just good ol boys smoking dope and shooting solo cups in the dorm. 


Nothing to see here


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2016)

Go Dogs in orange jumpsuits.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Psssssssssssst. I heard there was Mary-jeee-wanna involved and some other substance. This one might get more complicated before it gets better.



looks like maybe big dollars bagman did not cover up all the tracks. Paging nickel back to the red courtesy phone.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> No worries, they'really just good ol boys smoking dope and shooting solo cups in the dorm.
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here



Now this is the first post I have seen that makes me worry, cause don't anybody know more about dope than the Bamers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 13, 2016)

slayer losing control of the dog thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2016)

Slayer knows exactly what he is doing.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2016)

BB guns on one side vs What is going on in Knoxville.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 13, 2016)

BB guns vs Alabama taking Jonathan.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 14, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Great to see you dawg fans who have historically been so sanctimonious are also hypocrites...I love it!



Glad to see you are consistently an ignorant noles homer.

Every DAWG fan on here ain't happy with these two boys, but for idjit nole and vol fans to come and start jumping up and down in joy is just plain stupid.  

These boys did something almost every kid has done.  Done minor damage with a dadgum bb gun.  Sure you get your tail tore up for it, but it shouldn't be a felony.  

Your comparing this somehow to the nole and vol players who are raping and pillaging is a bit stupid even for nole and vol fans.  You wouldn't know what a hypocrite was if your FSU AD hit you in the head with it!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Some people gonna pull a muscle stretching so far.



It sure won't be in their brain.  Ain't enough muscle there to pull!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 14, 2016)

morning mutzzz and nole.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Psssssssssssst. I heard there was Mary-jeee-wanna involved and some other substance. This one might get more complicated before it gets better.





> Police also found “drug-related objects” in the bathroom belonging to Clay, according to the search warrant, but did not find sufficient amounts to charge for that.





> It was in the bathroom of what was identified as Bedroom A – belonging to Clay – that _suspected_ marijuana remnants were found, along with a red and clear glass bong and a grinder. The police report states that the “baggie did not contain a sufficient amount of marijuana for testing, therefore no charges were filed concerning this item.”


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2016)

Bammers talking about mary jane in the dorms rooms.. Priceless!

http://www.elevenwarriors.com/colle...th-112-grams-of-weed-isnt-arrested-or-charged

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/football/alabama-football-player-arrested-days-article-1.2168687


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2016)

And Vols commenting is even more funnier.. The WHOLE University of Tennessee is in the middle of a scandal for years of covering up abuse towards women.. 

Deflect all you want boys but I'll take UGA's stance on anything criminal with it's players over UT, Bama or any other school in the SEC..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll take UGA's stance on anything criminal with it's players



JUST WIN BABY!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> JUST WIN BABY!



Apparently Butch has taught you well!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 14, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Your comparing this somehow to the nole and vol players who are raping and pillaging is a bit stupid even for nole and vol fans.



I think he is comparing this to the posts about Winston's "felony" bb gun incident.  I seem to remember hearing how the TPD covered for him when the incident was dropped to a misdemeanor.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 14, 2016)

Seriously, though.  I like to rib the Dawggies, but this is the result when you hear the words "Zero Tolerance".

Knee jerk reactions like this always end up doing nothing but hurting the wrong people.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Psssssssssssst. I heard there was Mary-jeee-wanna involved and some other substance. This one might get more complicated before it gets better.



OK. So add misdemeanor pot possession and whack the stupid morons. If they do one more wrong blessed thing kick them off the team and out of the school.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Thanks for the "adult" validation Elfii...you just proved my point!



How's the crab legs inventory holding up at the Publix down there in Tally? Now that JW is gone Publix is back to making a profit again.


----------



## alphachief (Apr 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> How's the crab legs inventory holding up at the Publix down there in Tally? Now that JW is gone Publix is back to making a profit again.



The great thing about the Publix seafood department is they will steam them for you before you steal them...so you can run right out the door and eat them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Apparently Butch has taught you well!



Too well..

Vols back in the news... 

http://espn.go.com/college-football...lunteers-coach-butch-jones-rape-investigation

Apparently getting a heads up from the Police Chief that your players are being investigated before police have a chance to question them is against the law.. 

A sure sign of a desperate coach doing ANYTHING to win..


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2016)

alphachief said:


> The great thing about the Publix seafood department is they will steam them for you before you steal them...so you can run right out the door and eat them.



Even better.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Deflect all you want boys but I'll take UGA's stance on anything criminal with it's players over UT, Bama or any other school in the SEC..




I think that stance is about to change.....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too well..
> 
> Vols back in the news...
> 
> ...



Slayer, why would you bring up something that trivial. This thread is about doing major campus destruction with one of those high powered illegal BB gun.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Slayer, why would you bring up something that trivial. This thread is about doing major campus destruction with one of those high powered illegal BB gun.



Reckon it was one of those automatic assault BB guns?


----------



## Scott G (Apr 14, 2016)

Man, I go on hiatus for a week or so and UGA melts down?

Since when did a pellet gun cause enough damage to be a felony? Good lord man!


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Reckon it was one of those automatic assault BB guns?



Yep. The black kind. They are deadly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Slayer, why would you bring up something that trivial. This thread is about doing major campus destruction with one of those high powered illegal BB gun.



Yeah, Sorry Charlie.. Destroying the hopes & will of women at a University is pretty bad. It even followed a UT alumni head coach to Louisiana where he got one of his players pregnant, but the bb gun incident is way worse. I mean, one of them could have shot their eye out or cracked a window.. 

Those boys deserve to get the boot and maybe play at Auburn or FSU..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> just win baby!





1980...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 14, 2016)

Its not about how diff of a crime shooting a bbgun is compared to stealing crab legs or rape. Its the culture change coming to Athens that many here were against just last season and the previous 15 and now they are ho hum. Bb gun may not be that big of a deal..and imo its not..but its just the start. A program that was run with class..per uga fans..will quickly sink to the ranks of the rest of the schools in the sec.


----------



## leroy (Apr 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, Sorry Charlie.. Destroying the hopes & will of women at a University is pretty bad. It even followed a UT alumni head coach to Louisiana where he got one of his players pregnant, but the bb gun incident is way worse. I mean, one of them could have shot their eye out or cracked a window..
> 
> Those boys deserve to get the boot and maybe play at Auburn or FSU..



I would say they went further than a cracked window pretty much used their  place as a shooting gallery, buy by some that's normal behavior funny guess i had a boring upbringing as I didn't shoot up the house with any of my childhood bb guns.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Those boys deserve to get the boot and maybe play at Auburn or FSU..



The Gus Bus is idling in the Varsity parking lot out on 29.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Since when did a pellet gun cause enough damage to be a felony? Good lord man!



I'm glad I never got caught.. Man alive, I shot out lots of street lights when I was a kid.. Come to think of it, we shot everything that moved...  

Not to mention the 2 pump rule bb gun wars..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its not about how diff of a crime shooting a bbgun is compared to stealing crab legs or rape. Its the culture change coming to Athens that many here were against just last season and the previous 15 and now they are ho hum. Bb gun may not be that big of a deal..and imo its not..but its just the start. A program that was run with class..per uga fans..will quickly sink to the ranks of the rest of the schools in the sec.





Based on what data? Your "ASSUMPTION"? As far as culture change, a VOL doesn't know about change. You've had the same culture for "YEARS" of losing and constant abuse of women. Kirby has rules along with the University. No one man is bigger than UGA. This isn't Butch's brick sandbox where he rules it all including the chief of police..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Based on what data? Your "ASSUMPTION"? Kirby has rules along with the University. No one man is bigger than UGA. This isn't Butch's brick house where he rules it all including the chief of police..



HAHAHAHA you actually believe that still! Like I said this is just the tip youll see! Anything to win though!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> The Gus Bus is idling in the Varsity parking lot out on 29.



It must be a new one.. The fans burnt his other bus after the Bama game last year..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 14, 2016)

Then have Ludacris playing at the gday game! LUDACRIS! Gotta get with the times I see!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 14, 2016)

time for big dollar to get this problem solved.  Oh, and daily volsux.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980...



ouch. :hair


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bammers talking about mary jane in the dorms rooms.. Priceless!
> 
> http://www.elevenwarriors.com/colle...th-112-grams-of-weed-isnt-arrested-or-charged
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/football/alabama-football-player-arrested-days-article-1.2168687



So you're claiming Kirby should know how to squelch this one pronto quicko huh?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're claiming Kirby should know how to squelch this one pronto quicko huh?



Is that what happens at Bama with Saban?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Is that what happens at Bama with Saban?



You implied Bama has experience with this, your coach cut his teeth at Bama. 

You tell me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980...





Matthew6 said:


> ouch. :hair



I admit, 1980 until now is tough.. It's just not as bad as 3-9 in 2015...


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You implied Bama has experience with this, your coach cut his teeth at Bama.
> 
> You tell me.



He learned from the best. Let "The Process" begin in Athens!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2016)

elfiii said:


> He learned from the best. Let "The Process" begin in Athens!



That's what I was getting at. His thug mentality wouldn't let him see that though.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its not about how diff of a crime shooting a bbgun is compared to stealing crab legs or rape. Its the culture change coming to Athens that many here were against just last season and the previous 15 and now they are ho hum. Bb gun may not be that big of a deal..and imo its not..but its just the start. A program that was run with class..per uga fans..will quickly sink to the ranks of the rest of the schools in the sec.



Culture change, teenage kid shooting BB guns? What is wrong with you guys. This is an outdoor forum not a liberal anti gun site. There may be some bad things go on down there tomorrow and if that happens, I will be the first one call them on it. Until then, if the best you have is culture change due to BB guns with what is going on in Knoxville right now, dont think I would be tossing stones.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Culture change, teenage kid shooting BB guns? What is wrong with you guys. This is an outdoor forum not a liberal anti gun site. There may be some bad things go on down there tomorrow and if that happens, I will be the first one call them on it. Until then, if the best you have is culture change due to BB guns with what is going on in Knoxville right now, dont think I would be tossing stones.



Consider the source.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 14, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Is that what happens at Bama with Saban?



Saban had the police chief fired and butch has the police chief call him when things happen. Kirby will do something in between I'd guess. As would I if I was head coach of a big program.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Culture change, teenage kid shooting BB guns? What is wrong with you guys. This is an outdoor forum not a liberal anti gun site. There may be some bad things go on down there tomorrow and if that happens, I will be the first one call them on it. Until then, if the best you have is culture change due to BB guns with what is going on in Knoxville right now, dont think I would be tossing stones.



You're a smart guy you know things won't be the same down there as when Saint Richt ran it. This is just the first in the series. I hope you're of your word and will call the coach out when it happens. Personally I don't care how things are run I just want a good product on the field. Short of cheating ie paying players or recruits or passing them when they don't really it's all good. What's happening at 10rc currently is a few guys accused of rape. Jones kicked them off team no one played a down when it all came out. Unlike Winston no one played. No cover up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2016)

Go former Noles living in the minds of the Dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 14, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go former Noles living in the minds of the Dogs



and 4x4 and his reader/typist minds too.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You're a smart guy you know things won't be the same down there as when Saint Richt ran it. This is just the first in the series. I hope you're of your word and will call the coach out when it happens. Personally I don't care how things are run I just want a good product on the field. Short of cheating ie paying players or recruits or passing them when they don't really it's all good. What's happening at 10rc currently is a few guys accused of rape. Jones kicked them off team no one played a down when it all came out. Unlike Winston no one played. No cover up.



It they screw up I will call them on it. I cannot for the liffe of me understand what 2 kids messing around with a BB gun has anything to do with which direction the program is headed. We went through about  6 off seasons losing kid for being idiots. We like everyone else will have more of them. We don't even know how CKS is going to handle this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go former Noles living in the basement of the Dogs



Fify


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Fify




Go Noles building prisons.....the home of future dogs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Saban had the police chief fired and butch has the police chief call him when things happen. Kirby will do something in between I'd guess. As would I if I was head coach of a big program.


Is that all you got? A man served 34 years on the force and 18 of it was as Chief, yet it couldn't possibly have been time to retire. We all know that college football coaches wield enough political power to have George Soros himself arrested and incarcerated. 

Shees, bunch of backwards thinking houndog huggin mushroom eatin mountain hillbillies that think women are sex objects without a brain.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles building prisons.....the home of future dogs



That's funny, I understand they are FSU thug retirement homes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> That's funny, I understand they are FSU thug recruiting facilities.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 15, 2016)

go dogs incarcerated.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shees, bunch of backwards thinking houndog huggin mushroom eatin mountain hillbillies that think women are sex objects without a brain.





Sig line material...


----------



## elfiii (Apr 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We all know that college football coaches wield enough political power to have George Soros himself arrested and incarcerated.



Not true. The only college football coach who has that power is Nick Saban. It is my understanding he has done "favors" for other coaches from time to time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sig line material...



You're welcome..................thug. 



elfiii said:


> Not true. The only college football coach who has that power is Nick Saban. It is my understanding he has done "favors" for other coaches from time to time.



Well, he did parlay the Richt to Miami / Kirby to UGA deal. Afterall, he had connections in both places.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 15, 2016)

Did that alabama player selling dope in the dorms ever get arrested?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 15, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Did that alabama player selling dope in the dorms ever get arrested?



We don't talk about that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Did that alabama player selling dope in the dorms ever get arrested?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> We don't talk about that.





SpotandStalk said:


>


That's because theirs nothing to talk about. He never saw the field again and his name was promptly struck from the roster. 

This is in glaring contrast to sitting out a game or two and then coming back to play the season's first tough game. That's the character and integrity Richt taught his thugs. 

Of course, up in 10uhC it's all skirts and sex crimes, but don't worry boys, nobody will tell, and after all, it's just girls.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Did that alabama player selling dope in the dorms ever get arrested?



Now why would yall bring trivial stuff up in here. This is a thread for real thugs. You know, them toting them assault BB guns around.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2016)

What's the latest news on these knuckleheads? Will they be in the GDay game today?


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 16, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> What's the latest news on these knuckleheads? Will they be in the GDay game today?


----------



## Scott G (Apr 16, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Of course, up in 10uhC it's all skirts and sex crimes, but don't worry boys, nobody will tell, and after all, it's just girls.



Better than shooting pellet guns!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 16, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Did that alabama player selling dope in the dorms ever get arrested?



No, cuz he was sellin' to an FSU thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> What's the latest news on these knuckleheads? Will they be in the GDay game today?





Matthew6 said:


>



http://www.macon.com/sports/college/university-of-georgia/bulldogs-beat/uga-football/article72273087.html



Wow I guess felony weapons charges are no big deal at Uga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 16, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> We don't talk about that.



thanks for reinforcing the rules.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 16, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> http://www.macon.com/sports/college/university-of-georgia/bulldogs-beat/uga-football/article72273087.html
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I guess felony weapons charges are no big deal at Uga.



If shooting a bb gun is a felony, then we have a stupid law and the only big deal that should be made is to kick a legislature in the rear!

I'm sorry that we don't equate shooting a bb gun with stealing crab legs, shoes and raping women.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 16, 2016)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> If shooting a bb gun is a felony, then we have a stupid law and the only big deal that should be made is to kick a legislature in the rear!
> 
> I'm sorry that we don't equate shooting a bb gun with stealing crab legs, shoes and raping women.



But oh so many dogs made such a big deal out of destruction of property when it was Fsu.

I guess it doesn't matter when it strikes close to home? 





Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> But oh so many dogs made such a big deal out of destruction of property when it was Fsu.
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter when it strikes close to home?
> 
> ...



Bout 10 degrees of separation on the two incidents. but whatever.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2016)

IF today is any indication, the other teams better hope that bout 7 more of those early enrollee freshmen get caught doing something.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 16, 2016)

go dogs shooting up the place


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2016)

Go Noles, wearing out the Charlie fish on a hula popper.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs shooting up the place


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2016)

So Eason is the savior????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2016)

Go Dogs after a good Gday


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> But oh so many dogs made such a big deal out of destruction of property when it was Fsu.
> 
> I guess it doesn't matter when it strikes close to home?
> 
> ...



After reading all of your snippy recent posts, I have contacted your local sheriff and a deputy will be at your house tomorrow to install an interlock device on your keyboard.  From now on you will have to blow into a tube and only when you are not drunk will you be allowed to post!

Go Noles, tearing down the facilities Bobby Bowden built!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> After reading all of your snippy recent posts, I have contacted your local sheriff and a deputy will be at your house tomorrow to install an interlock device on your keyboard.  From now on you will have to blow into a tube and only when you are not drunk will you be allowed to post!
> 
> Go Noles, tearing down the facilities Bobby Bowden built!



Well there it is, we've officially heard the last out of Spit and Stick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well there it is, we've officially heard the last out of Spit and Stick.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 17, 2016)

go noles and bammers running this state and thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> After reading all of your snippy recent posts, I have contacted your local sheriff and a deputy will be at your house tomorrow to install an interlock device on your keyboard.  From now on you will have to blow into a tube and only when you are not drunk will you be allowed to post!
> 
> Go Noles, tearing down the facilities Bobby Bowden built!





Go Dogs selling their souls for wins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> go noles and bammers running this state and thread.



Are you trying to spell "ruining?" . 

Keep trying, you'll get there, but whatever you do, don't take off that helmet.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dogs selling their souls for wins.



what have the dogs won?  Kirby has nit won a game at uga yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> what have the dogs won?  Kirby has nit won a game at uga yet.



Yeah but he's wearing 4 National Championship Rings. 

How many does your head coach have?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> what have the dogs won?  Kirby has nit won a game at uga yet.



I'm sorry.


Go Dogs selling their souls in hopes of winning.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah but he's wearing 4 National Championship Rings.
> 
> How many does your head coach have?



That's about like wearing your buddy's watch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> That's about like wearing your buddy's watch.



I'm pretty sure he earned every single one of them.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah but he's wearing 4 National Championship Rings.
> 
> How many does your head coach have?



five


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> So Eason is the savior????



apparently not. did not see anyone waving palm branches during the dog walk.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm pretty sure he earned every single one of them.



Just like the greeter at Wal Mart helped them become a fortune 500 company.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2016)

Go Noles catching Spanish mackerel.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> what have the dogs won?  Kirby has nit won a game at uga yet.



He won yesterday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just like the greeter at Wal Mart helped them become a fortune 500 company.



I'm pretty sure the greeter at walmart didn't run the best defense in the nation for three of those rings. But hey, If me being a Bammer and having more faith in your coach than you mealy mouthed backwards thinking barking fans do counts that much to you, I'll take it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm pretty sure the greeter at walmart didn't run the best defense in the nation for three of those rings. But hey, If me being a Bammer and having more faith in your coach than you mealy mouthed backwards thinking barking fans do counts that much to you, I'll take it.



I agree, they are a bunch of mealy mouthed backwards thinking barking fans. It's pure blasphemy


And for the record, everyone knows Saban ran that defense.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2016)

Throwback said:


> He won yesterday



He had a front row seat for Ludacris?


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He had a front row seat for Ludacris?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Got to love Coach Smart.
> 
> 
> Gonna be quite a few back peddling Dogs in the future.



Yep, Kirby Smart has it handled.  



Kirby Smart – Player Arrests 

Time = 2:05 

Published on April 12, 2016


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 17, 2016)

elfiii said:


> For being charged with a felony? Really?



K-rod on Fox 5 Sports says  it's a felony when it's over $500 at the 45-sec. time mark in the video news report below. 


Two UGA football players arrested on felony weapons charges 

Time = 4:38 

FOX 5 Atlanta 

Published on April 12, 2016








elfiii said:


> Yeah, except we aren't. Adults will prevail, the felony charges will be dropped, they will plead guilty to misdemeanors, pay their fines and Smart will punish them appropriately and that's as it should be.



x2, yep, expecting charges to be reduced to probably only a misdemeanor.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> What's the latest news on these knuckleheads? Will they be in the GDay game today?



He did not know in the presser after the kids were released as he also talking about the coming G-Day game. 


UGA Coach Kirby Smart on players arrested

Time = 14:59

FOX 5 Atlanta 

Published on April 12, 2016

"Georgia Bulldogs Football Head Coach Kirby Smart talks about the arrest of two players for felony weapons charges."







SpotandStalk said:


> http://www.macon.com/sports/college/university-of-georgia/bulldogs-beat/uga-football/article72273087.html
> 
> *Kirby Smart lets Julian Rochester, Chad Clay play in G-Day following arrests*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update.  Looking forward to hearing more post-game details about 'em.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2016)

The Dawgs have taken up permanent resident in a bunch of the non Dawg minds. Why do yall give a hoot one way or the other what goes on down there? If I had to spend my life on a UT or Bamer or FSU thread trying to downgrade them every single chance I had, I would be ashamed. This is GON.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> The Dawgs have taken up permanent resident in a bunch of the non Dawg minds. Why do yall give a hoot one way or the other what goes on down there? If I had to spend my life on a UT or Bamer or FSU thread trying to downgrade them every single chance I had, I would be ashamed. This is GON.




I love giving the Dogs a little of what they dish out. Not so much you Charlie but the thugs like Slayer and Rip. 

Just poking a little fun at yall, dadgum boys


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I love giving the Dogs a little of what they dish out. Not so much you Charlie but the thugs like Slayer and Rip.
> 
> Just poking a little fun at yall, dadgum boys



they are a bit sensitive this year spot. but dont let charlie fool you. he is full on thug. Shequan and leroy from mobile went up to kentucky last september. they are still missing.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 18, 2016)

Go thug Dogs carrying a shovel in those Kentucky hollers


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 18, 2016)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> K-rod on Fox 5 Sports says  it's a felony when it's over $500 at the 45-sec. time mark in the video news report below.
> 
> 
> Two UGA football players arrested on felony weapons charges
> ...





Fox 5 is the propaganda arm of the University of Alabama!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 18, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I love giving the Dogs a little of what they dish out. Not so much you Charlie but the thugs like Slayer and Rip.
> 
> Just poking a little fun at yall, dadgum boys



And we love dumb fans of other teams comparing the immature actions of some of our players to the full thug actions of their criminoles!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> And we love dumb fans of other teams comparing the immature actions of some of our players to the full thug actions of their criminoles!



Didn't FlorDuh pass a law this year where colleges will have to actually recruit their players from high schools and stop using the Prisons weekend work release program?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 18, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> And we love dumb fans of other teams comparing the immature actions of some of our players to the full thug actions of their criminoles!



You mean like comparing your boys shooting bb guns to our boys shooting bb guns?

Maybe if Kirby is what y'all think he is, we can compare the products on the field one day, too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You mean like comparing your boys shooting bb guns to our boys shooting bb guns?
> 
> Maybe if Kirby is what y'all think he is, we can compare the products on the field one day, too.



I promise you won't like the outcome. 

Be careful of what you ask for.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Apr 18, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I promise you won't like the outcome.
> 
> Be careful of what you ask for.



Go Muschamp2.0!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Go Muschamp2.0!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> The Dawgs have taken up permanent resident in a bunch of the non Dawg minds. Why do yall give a hoot one way or the other what goes on down there? If I had to spend my life on a UT or Bamer or FSU thread trying to downgrade them every single chance I had, I would be ashamed. This is GON.



Tell this exact thing to your boy slayer..he does it daily.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2016)

Something about a pot and a kettle comes to mind here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Tell this exact thing to your boy slayer..he does it daily.



Daily Vols suck! 

The difference between me and the others is I actually post articles, links, clippings and pictures that show how sorry the Vols are!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Daily Vols suck!
> 
> The difference between me and the others is I actually post articles, links, clippings and pictures that show how sorry the Vols are!



No its the same. You spend your life on every ut thread trolling and trying to downgrade a team that beat your team last year..and will again this year. As kydawg said id be ashamed if I were you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> No its the same. You spend your life on every ut thread trolling and trying to downgrade a team that beat your team last year..and will again this year. As kydawg said id be ashamed if I were you.



You should be ashamed... At how UT has covered up all of it's scandals over the years and that has a coach doing the same thing!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You should be ashamed... At how UT has covered up all of it's scandals over the years and that has a coach doing the same thing!



Its' just women...........ask him.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 18, 2016)

No ones covered up anything. Nothings been proven. All accusations as of now. The kids who are accused were promptly kicked off. How that is cover up I dunno. But then you wouldn't have a reason to wake up if nothing was happening at ut.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 18, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Its' just women...........ask him.



95% prolly were willing partners then later on changed their tune. Not discrediting the actual girls who are legitimately raped of course.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> 95% prolly were willing partners then later on changed their tune. Not discrediting the actual girls who are legitimately raped of course.



Of course your not, especially the lead prosecuting attorney.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> No ones covered up anything. Nothings been proven. All accusations as of now. The kids who are accused were promptly kicked off. How that is cover up I dunno. But then you wouldn't have a reason to wake up if nothing was happening at ut.



Yep, it's all a big coincidence that it's been happening for years.. 

You should try a little harder if you want to troll. I mean, show a little more effort man..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Its' just women...........ask him.



That's one of the reasons the WHOLE state of Tennessee is behind the times. Oh, and poverty, their education system and dental work..


----------



## elfiii (Apr 18, 2016)

UT sure is in the lime light a lot these days.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2016)

elfiii said:


> UT sure is in the lime light a lot these days.



And for the poor Vol fans, it's not because they are winning..


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> 95% prolly were willing partners then later on changed their tune. Not discrediting the actual girls who are legitimately raped of course.



yeah right, 95% lol. maybe 5%, and those have no teeth and live in a trailer in k ville.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yeah right, 95% lol. maybe 5%, and those have no teeth and live in a trailer in k ville.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 18, 2016)

elfiii said:


> UT sure is in the lime light a lot these days.



Excuse me, but that would spotlight.  The popo don't use a lime light, they use a spotlight to chase down dem Tennessee thugs!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 18, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Fox 5 is the propaganda arm of the University of Alabama!



Appreciate the heads up.  I have not noticed that but I'll stay on guard about it.  Maybe that's why my father only watches that local news channel. 

Was hoping you'd see this thread & weigh in from your expert legal perspective how you would expect this plays out for the kids.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 19, 2016)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Appreciate the heads up.  I have not noticed that but I'll stay on guard about it.  Maybe that's why my father only watches that local news channel.
> 
> Was hoping you'd see this thread & weigh in from your expert legal perspective how you would expect this plays out for the kids.



I am not involved in this case and I don't do non-tax criminal defense, so this opinion and a buck seven will get you a cup of Joe at Micky land.  Most LEO's and especially PC university LEO's grossly overcharge.  Anyone who thinks this will end up as a felony conviction is crazy.  This is a childish prank that will end up more than likely with a plea to a misdemeanor and requirement to pay a fine and restitution to UGA.

I have already expressed my displeasure with a member of our local legislative bunch with how this law is being used.  Prosecutors and LEO's who are on salary have way more time to lobby for this type of foolish law.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 19, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I am not involved in this case and I don't do non-tax criminal defense, so this opinion and a buck seven will get you a cup of Joe at Micky land.  Most LEO's and especially PC university LEO's grossly overcharge.  Anyone who thinks this will end up as a felony conviction is crazy.  This is a childish prank that will end up more than likely with a plea to a misdemeanor and requirement to pay a fine and restitution to UGA.
> 
> I have already expressed my displeasure with a member of our local legislative bunch with how this law is being used.  Prosecutors and LEO's who are on salary have way more time to lobby for this type of foolish law.



Thank you, Sir. Very interesting.  With all you've experienced, seen, & been around, I knew you would have some fine insight to offer us.  I always look forward to what you have to say. Appreciate it.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 19, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Most LEO's and especially PC university LEO's grossly overcharge.



I have personal experience with that. I was charged with public indecency. What I did was disorderly conduct and they couldn't even make that stick. Verdict - "Not Guilty".


----------

